# Spoiler Alert! Dancing with the Stars - What is Going On?



## Pat H (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't believe that Bristol Palin has made the final 3 and Brandy was voted off tonight. Where are all these votes coming from for Bristol? She should have been voted off by week 3 because she was so terrible. She has definitely improved but now 2 of the 3 best dancers (Audrina & Brandy) are gone. Ruins the whole season.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 16, 2010)

Pat H said:


> I can't believe that Bristol Palin has made the final 3 and Brandy was voted off tonight. Where are all these votes coming from for Bristol? She should have been voted off by week 3 because she was so terrible. She has definitely improved but now 2 of the 3 best dancers (Audrina & Brandy) are gone. Ruins the whole season.


It's kind of obvious.  One part of the total score comes from call in votes and Mommy has all the Tea Party voting for her baby.  Ultimately this one's a popularity contest and not much to do with talent.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 16, 2010)

Must be "Vote for the Worst" dancin' style.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 16, 2010)

There was an article on the internet.  Twitters are going out to conservatives and tea party supporters to vote for Bristol.  The show producers need to figure out how to keep this type of thing from happening again.  Bristol has certainly improved, but she should have been off the show several weeks ago.  I feel so bad for Brandy because she was one of the top two dancers.  It's not a dance contest this season.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 16, 2010)

Since when did any of these reality type voting shows (this one and American Idol etc) become talent contests?  These are popularity contests plain and simple.  If you don't like it, don't watch! (and by the way, I take my own advice and gave up watching these voting shows long ago!  )


----------



## Pat H (Nov 16, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Since when did any of these reality type voting shows (this one and American Idol etc) become talent contests?  These are popularity contests plain and simple.  If you don't like it, don't watch! (and by the way, I take my own advice and gave up watching these voting shows long ago!  )



I think there is a difference between AI and DWTS. On AI it's only viewer votes. On DWTS it's a combo of judges' scores and viewer votes. On all the seasons that I have watched DWTS, an excellent dancer won. I've never watched AI so I can't compare the caliber of winners. Even if it were a popularity contest, why would Bristol Palin be popular?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 16, 2010)

DWTS and the new Palin Alaska show, if you don't know what it is all about you will find out about a year from now when people start indicating their attempts to run in 2012.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 16, 2010)

Pat H said:


> I think there is a difference between AI and DWTS. On AI it's only viewer votes. On DWTS it's a combo of judges' scores and viewer votes. On all the seasons that I have watched DWTS, an excellent dancer won. I've never watched AI so I can't compare the caliber of winners. Even if it were a popularity contest, why would Bristol Palin be popular?



Why not?  Isn't it just like high school?  Why did the head cheerleader always become the homecoming queen? (well at least at my high school back in the dark ages)  She became the queen because she was deemed as the most popular girl on campus.  Talent had nothing to do with it.    



dioxide45 said:


> DWTS and the new Palin Alaska show, if you don't know what it is all about you will find out about a year from now when people start indicating their attempts to run in 2012.



 So, can I assume from your post a Hollywood first....that Hollywood is actually aiding a Republican candidate????


----------



## Pat H (Nov 16, 2010)

Please don't turn this into a political thread or it will end up being closed!


----------



## Pat H (Nov 16, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Why not?  Isn't it just like high school?  Why did the head cheerleader always become the homecoming queen? (well at least at my high school back in the dark ages)  She became the queen because she was deemed as the most popular girl on campus.  Talent had nothing to do with it.



Homecoming queen was a popularity contest. They never had to have any kind of talent.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 17, 2010)

Pat H said:


> Please don't turn this into a political thread or it will end up being closed!



I agree, but it did seem that a couple of the posts did bring up the issue, and I just had to interject in my own silly way about the whole thing....

While I think there may be some voting going on for Bristol because of whose daughter she is, it could also be the opposite.  I know that for AI there is a big online push from some bloggers to have people vote for the worst contestant.  Maybe the same thing is happening here, plus those voting because of whose kid she is....

Like I said, I don't watch the show, but I have read more than one review saying how poorly the poor girl has performed...so who know why.  All I do know is that for the producers it's all about ratings success, so they don't care one or another how or why the votes are being cast, they just want lots of viewers.


----------



## BevL (Nov 17, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I agree, but it did seem that a couple of the posts did bring up the issue, and I just had to interject in my own silly way about the whole thing....
> 
> While I think there may be some voting going on for Bristol because of whose daughter she is, it could also be the opposite.  I know that for AI there is a big online push from some bloggers to have people vote for the worst contestant.  Maybe the same thing is happening here, plus those voting because of whose kid she is....
> 
> Like I said, I don't watch the show, but I have read more than one review saying how poorly the poor girl has performed...so who know why.  All I do know is that for the producers it's all about ratings success, so they don't care one or another how or why the votes are being cast, they just want lots of viewers.



It's Sanjaya all over again:

http://www.votefortheworst.com/


----------



## carolbol (Nov 17, 2010)

When that tear fell from Brandy's eye, my heart broke for her.  She was obviously  one of the top two dancers at this point and should have been in the finals.  However, they continue to make it clear that it is not the best dancer they are looking for but the most improved.......

However, I agree with Pat.   Bristol has improved but not enough to be where she is and we all know that.

Do the judges alone decide the winner in the finals or is it still a combo of judges and America?


----------



## ricoba (Nov 17, 2010)

BevL said:


> It's Sanjaya all over again:
> 
> http://www.votefortheworst.com/



That's exactly the site I thought of...and I had already forgotten about Sanjaya...what's that Andy Warhol said about the 15 minutes!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2010)

As we all know this show is called "Dancing With the *Stars*" I was shocked when Bristol was even chosen to be on this show so I do blame the Producers in some respect.  In what way, shape or form is Bristol a "Star"?  She was unwed teenage mother thrown in the national limelight...not exactly my definition of a Star, not to mention a terrible example for the teenage girls in our country as she is almost being glamorized in this single mother role.  All of the Palins have done nothing but take advantage (monetarily) of their 15 minutes of fame. My understanding is that there is a coalition of the Palin supporters who are being emailed, tweeted, etc. on how to vote for Bristol, even though they haven't even watched the show and just trying to make a statement!  Hopefully people will be outraged by the Bristol over Brandy debacle and VOTE next week for Jennifer Gray who was my favorite from the start.


----------



## Chrisky (Nov 17, 2010)

We're not at home now, so didn't see the last show, and just read about the result.  What a sham this show is becoming.  There is no way that Bristol should still be there.  But when I noticed her Mom sitting in the front row on several occasions, a little thought came to mind, "oh oh, this could turn into something more than just a dance/popularity contest".  Bristol's supporters are turning this into a political statement.  If I were Bristol I wouldn't be too happy about this last vote.  
Well, in the grand scheme of things, life goes on.  But this progam has definitely lost some viewers with this last vote.  Maybe next season, if there is a next season, politicians or their family members should not ever be on this show.


----------



## Chrisky (Nov 17, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> As we all know this show is called "Dancing With the *Stars*" I was shocked when Bristol was even chosen to be on this show so I do blame the Producers in some respect.  In what way, shape or form is Bristol a "Star"?  She was unwed teenage mother thrown in the national limelight...not exactly my definition of a Star, not to mention a terrible example for the teenage girls in our country as she is almost being glamorized in this single mother role.   Hopefully people will be outraged by the Bristol over Brandy debacle and VOTE next week for Jennifer Gray who was my favorite from the start.



I totally agree, excellent comment.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi PatH,

The system of voting is what it is. Folks can apparently vote a bunch of different ways. I'm guessing that there are a high percentage of people who would vote for a mop before voting for a Palin. So, that "popular vote" can work both ways.

I only half watch the show. For me, I don't like that ALL of the guests aren't of equal dance background. For the most part, the finalists are obvious from the start.

I'm guessing that the show has gotten their moneys worth out of asking  Ms. Palin to participate. Isn't that why they picked her?

Kathleen


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 17, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> ... this show is called "Dancing With the *Stars*" ... In what way, shape or form is Bristol a "Star"?


 
I said the same thing to my niece.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 17, 2010)

If it was really a talent contest, there would be no public vote at all.

People don't watch for that though.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 17, 2010)

It is really a popularity contest. We voted 20 times Monday night for Bristol. The reason is that she started with absolutely no dance or entertainment experience. Jennifer is a professional entertainer as was Brandy. Jennifer also had considerable dance experience. We were completely turned off by Jennifer's constant whining. I also like Kyle. You can't help but love his personality. The contestant's professional dance partner also affects the public's voting.

DTWS is for entertainment and is not a legitimate contest. In a true competition ONLY the judges should determine the winners. Let's face it, if DTWS was serious about dancing they wouldn't have 80 year old contestants. 

We have watched DWTS since the first year it started.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 17, 2010)

I think the concept of "stars" was taken to whole 'nother level when Buzz Aldrin was a contestant.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 17, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think the concept of "stars" was taken to whole 'nother level when Buzz Aldrin was a contestant.



But but but but ... Buzz Aldrin IS a star!  A superstar!  In 6th grade we got to actually leave school and walk fifteen minutes to the next nearest Boston elementary school to see him speak in that bigger auditorium.  Imagine!  A real life ASTRONAUT!  I've never forgotten how out-of-her-mind excited Miss Spaulding was to take on that field trip.  Now that I think of it, she was a young twenty-something and probably had a gigantic crush on him.  :hysterical: 

About Bristol and the show, I don't watch it but am not surprised that voters are deliberately voting for Not-The-Best.  Like others say it's what happens on Idol and it's a fact that you have to either put up with or stop watching the show.

About the rest of it, I hate how our politics and celebrity are now co-mingled.  It really does feel like our pride in pomp and circumstance is dying.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> But but but but ... Buzz Aldrin IS a star!  A superstar!  In 6th grade we got to actually leave school and walk fifteen minutes to the next nearest Boston elementary school to see him speak in that bigger auditorium.  Imagine!  A real life ASTRONAUT!  I've never forgotten how out-of-her-mind excited Miss Spaulding was to take on that field trip.  Now that I think of it, she was a young twenty-something and probably had a gigantic crush on him.  :hysterical:



I think that was the point.     Star, as in he'd been to the stars.

I boycotted this season, but I have been following what's been happening (my guilty secret).  There is no way Bristol Palin should have ever been included.  Maybe she's a nice girl, and maybe she's improved.  But if her only claim to fame is being a "teen activist" I can think of many other young people who are worthy of being on the show.  Oh wait, maybe it's her family connections that got her on. 

At least on SYTYCD they are honest in saying it's America's "favorite" dancer who wins....not the best.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 17, 2010)

Give me a break folks. *The “star” power on this show has always been fairly random. *Especially in the first few seasons I can remember some comedians making a lot of jokes in their monologues about the not so “star” power of a lot of the contestants. *By the shows very definition of a “star” that they’ve had from the show’s beginning, Bristol is certainly a “star”. *How is she any different then say Kelly Osbourne or a lot of other previous contestants? *I certainly knew who she was which is more then I can say about half the contestants each year on the show including this season.

Personally, I don’t think any of the contestants this year really stood out as being great dancers. *Nicole, Brooke, Mel, Kristi, Giles, Apollo were all far better than any of this years finalists. *Brandy was OK, but she wasn’t great and I don’t think she would’ve made the finals in any of the other previous seasons except maybe the first couple of seasons.

Good for Bristol. *I’m frankly amazed at all the nasty comments I hear people throwing her way and a lot of them are coming from people who call themselves very “accepting” and “non-judgemental.” *She comes across to me as a somewhat shy kid who’s just trying her best.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> *By the shows very definition of a “star” that they’ve had from the show’s beginning, Bristol is certainly a “star”. *How is she any different then say Kelly Osbourne or a lot of other previous contestants? *



What exactly is the show's definition of a "star"?  If her name was Bristol Smith, and she was an unwed teenage mom teenage activist, would she have been on the show?  And yes, Kelly Osbourne may have been another one who rode in on her parents' coattails, but at least she got better at dancing.

Just came back.  Because I'm a curious person I decided to google and see if I could find what DWTS definition of star is.  I found this (not an official definition, but it seems to fit):

"The definition of "Star" is based on two critieria: A, the show asked the person to participate, and B, the person said yes."

If that's the case, then *I* could be a star!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 17, 2010)

Luanne said:


> What exactly is the show's definition of a "star"? If her name was Bristol Smith, and she was an unwed teenage mom teenage activist, would she have been on the show? And yes, Kelly Osbourne may have been another one who rode in on her parents' coattails, but at least she got better at dancing.


 
Thank-you for proving my point so quickly!

Many people who were singing the praises of Kelly Osbourne are now the one’s ranting and raving about Bristol being on the show and that she isn’t a real “star” except for her family. A lot of people are taking fairly viscous shots at her, like you just did, just because of who her mom is. She’s just a kid really not much different then Kelly was.

BTW, I liked Kelly when she was on the show and I have no problem with Bristol being on the show. IMO, Bristol and Kelly are about equal in dancing ability and I think they both made the finals.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 17, 2010)

First this is reality television show and truly not about dancing skills.  This is a popularity contest and the most popular person at this time is doing very well.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> First this is reality television show and truly not about dancing skills.  This is a popularity contest and the most popular person at this time is doing very well.



Right.  And this is why I stopped watching the show this season.  Now, if I could just get over my morbid fascination with even knowing what's going on with it.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Many people who were singing the praises of Kelly Osbourne are now the one’s ranting and raving about Bristol being on the show ..



And you know this because.......?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 17, 2010)

Luanne said:


> And you know this because.......?



........because that's exactly what you just did in post #26.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> ........because that's exactly what you just did in post #26.



But, I'm just one person, not "many people".     I didn't realize my opinion was so influential.   Also, I didn't think I was singing the praises of Kelly Osbourne.  All I said was she improved as a dancer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 17, 2010)

Luanne said:


> If her name was Bristol Smith, and she was an unwed teenage mom teenage activist, would she have been on the show?  And yes, Kelly Osbourne may have been another one who rode in on her parents' coattails, *but at least she got better at dancing.*





Clemson Fan said:


> ........because that's exactly what you just did in post #26.



Hoist ... meet petard.  Petard ... meet hoist.

Especially considering that one of the consistent comments from the professional judges in scoring Bristol has been how much her dancing has improved!!!


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Hoist ... meet petard.  Petard ... meet hoist.
> 
> Especially considering that one of the consistent comments from the professional judges in scoring Bristol has been how much her dancing has improved!!!



I'll have to take your word for it.  

Okay, leave it at this.  Bristol, Kelly and all other totally untalented kids who have no claim to fame on their own, should be banned from the show.

I think I need to find a real life now.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 17, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Give me a break folks. *The “star” power on this show has always been fairly random. *Especially in the first few seasons I can remember some comedians making a lot of jokes in their monologues about the not so “star” power of a lot of the contestants. *By the shows very definition of a “star” that they’ve had from the show’s beginning, Bristol is certainly a “star”. *How is she any different then say Kelly Osbourne or a lot of other previous contestants? *I certainly knew who she was which is more then I can say about half the contestants each year on the show including this season.
> 
> Personally, I don’t think any of the contestants this year really stood out as being great dancers. *Nicole, Brooke, Mel, Kristi, Giles, Apollo were all far better than any of this years finalists. *Brandy was OK, but she wasn’t great and I don’t think she would’ve made the finals in any of the other previous seasons except maybe the first couple of seasons.
> 
> Good for Bristol. *I’m frankly amazed at all the nasty comments I hear people throwing her way and a lot of them are coming from people who call themselves very “accepting” and “non-judgemental.” *She comes across to me as a somewhat shy kid who’s just trying her best.



I agree with you 100%. Some of the so called accepting and non-judgmental people are some of the biggest hypocrites. Quite frankly, I don't really care who wins as long as it isn't Jennifer.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep, I'm non-accepting and judgemental.   If they want to give it to the most improved, maybe it should go to Kyle.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 17, 2010)

....You know, I am just enough of a trouble maker, to just start watching this show and vote for Bristol, simply to start eliciting more squeeling in the press and to a much lesser effect here on TUG!    

....Now can I be that much of a stinker, yep, I probably can be, but that means that I'd have to remember to watch the darn show!


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 17, 2010)

Luanne said:


> ...Also, I didn't think I was singing the praises of Kelly Osbourne.  All I said was she improved as a dancer.



And Bristol hasn't improved? Is that what you are trying to say? How can you even make a judgement if you haven't been watching the show?

Why do you take this so seriously, especially when you admit that you haven't been watching the show? It is just a TV show. Nothing more and nothing less. I suspect there is more to this than what you are revealing.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 17, 2010)

I think Bristol is a nice kid who was thrown into a situation way out of her comfort zone. And, no, I am not a fan of her mother's. Yes, there have been favorites who have gone home early and lousy dancers who have lasted longer than they should but the finals have had at least 2 excellent dancers. I think I am going to give all my votes to Kyle. He has the best personality!


----------



## ricoba (Nov 17, 2010)

Pat H said:


> And, no, I am not a fan of her mother's.



...ah, here I think is the real rub in this whole thing...atleast you were frank enough and brave enough to admit it.   While I may disagree with you on this issue, I do appreciate your candor.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Why do you take this so seriously, especially when you admit that you haven't been watching the show? It is just a TV show. Nothing more and nothing less. I suspect there is more to this than what you are revealing.



Why do you care?


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 17, 2010)

Pat H said:


> I think Bristol is a nice kid who was thrown into a situation way out of her comfort zone. And, no, I am not a fan of her mother's. Yes, there have been favorites who have gone home early and lousy dancers who have lasted longer than they should but the finals have had at least 2 excellent dancers. I think I am going to give all my votes to Kyle. He has the best personality!



I agree that Kyle has a great personality.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 17, 2010)

I've never watched the show but you can't get away from this particular angle of it - the story is all over the internet, tv, magazines, newspapers, etc ...

I do watch American Idol (don't vote,) though, and the same thing that bothers me there is bothering me here.  I don't think you should be allowed to vote unless you can prove that you watched that week's show!  The producers need to figure out a way to test the callers.  And yes, I even hated it when folks I knew were voting on AI for the contestants I liked, when they didn't watch the show and had no idea what had happened.

With Bristol on DWTS I don't think anybody can deny that there are other forces and a unique situation at play.  There are many reports of folks from her mom's entourage (not sure that's the right word) sending out tweets and texts asking for votes for Bristol with reminders of when the voting lines are open. So it isn't just supporters of Bristol voting for her, whether they saw that night's show or are voting for her talent or because they like her.  It's that Bristol has lobbyists (!) who are using her and her situation in order to further their unrelated agenda.

I don't think we've ever seen a similar thing on AI or any of the other talent/reality shows.  And quite honestly, I hope we don't ever see it again.


----------



## fillde (Nov 17, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha The only comment missing is the fact that this is an NBC show. Not FOX. Come on, NBC is fair. Not Biased like FOX>


----------



## Pat H (Nov 17, 2010)

fillde said:


> Ha Ha Ha The only comment missing is the fact that this is an NBC show. Not FOX. Come on, NBC is fair. Not Biased like FOX>



Actually the show is on ABC. What does the nerwork have to do with it anyway?


----------



## fillde (Nov 17, 2010)

Goes to show I don't watch it.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 17, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't think we've ever seen a similar thing on AI or any of the other talent/reality shows. And quite honestly, I hope we don't ever see it again.


 
LOL.  We see it pretty much every year in every season of AI and DWTS.  They pretty much all tweet and try to motivate their fan base to vote for them.  When Marie and Donny Osmond were on during their respective seasons I heard about a "mormon" conspiracy where the whole mormon church was supposedly voting hard for them.

It's just a popularity contest with a pretty good and entertaining TV show behind it.  They're just "battling" over a cheesy mirror ball trophy.  There's no big financial reward or "hidden agenda".  They get people from all different walks of life and mix them up which makes for a pretty entertaining show.

I do find it interesting how there seems to be so much hatred directed towards Bristol.  I think that's unfortunate, but in a lot of ways its very revealing also.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello folks,

All of the participants in DWTS have a ready made fan base. That's why they are picked by the producers. I believe that it helps most if the fan base is young. The younger the fans, the better they are at utilizing the tech things that ramp up the vote numbers.

For the show, it's viewers and voters equal MONEY. It's not America's best dancer competition. A little controversy goes a long way. The folks who run the poll numbers on likely voters, know what they are doing.

Kathleen


----------



## patty5ia (Nov 17, 2010)

Have any of you seen anyone dance so poorly and be in the finals?  There is something very different about this year's competition.  I don't even think she was even close to most improved this season!  Twenty votes from one person? There is a reason people are outraged.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 17, 2010)

patty5ia said:


> There is a reason people are outraged.


 
You are correct, but the real reason is very revealing!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 17, 2010)

patty5ia said:


> Have any of you seen anyone dance so poorly and be in the finals?


 
Sure, just looking a wikipedia there are several.

Jerry Rice. He wasn't that good at all and it was his huge fan base that carried him to the finals.

Warren Sapp
Lance Bass
Kelly Osbourne
Marie Osmond

None of them were terrible, but they were all about as good as Bristol and made it to the finals.

I personally feel that the whole group is fairly week this year.  In most years Jennifer nor Kyle would've probably made it to the finals.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 17, 2010)

Luanne said:


> At least on SYTYCD they are honest in saying it's America's "favorite" dancer who wins....not the best.


*And*, you get to see some _incredible_ dancers and some _outstanding_ choreography!  



Luanne said:


> What exactly is the show's definition of a "star"? ....Just came back. Because I'm a curious person I decided to google and see if I could find what DWTS definition of star is. I found this (not an official definition, but it seems to fit):
> 
> "The definition of "Star" is based on two critieria: A, the show asked the person to participate, and B, the person said yes."
> 
> If that's the case, then *I* could be a star!


 
Luanne, you _are_ a star!  I'll vote for you.  Just let me know when you'll be on and I'll try to remember to watch.  We could have a Tug voting bloc all tweeting for you.   I'd even watch the show if there was a tugger dancing!


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 17, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Sure, just looking a wikipedia there are several.
> 
> Jerry Rice. He wasn't that good at all and it was his huge fan base that carried him to the finals.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. There have been some really good ones like Kristi Yamaguchi, Evan Lysacek, and Apollo. They had the advantage of being active athletes. Kristi and Evan also had the advantage of being Olympic Gold Medal winners in a sport that requires extreme discipline and form. However, I loved watching them and voted for each one of them.

The absolute worst dancer of all time was the Rapper a few seasons ago.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 17, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I do find it interesting how there seems to be so much hatred directed towards Bristol.  I think that's unfortunate, but in a lot of ways its very revealing also.



Yep. It's revealing to see how much people are upset about Bristol not because of who she is a person, but because of the source of her DNA.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 17, 2010)

Three thoughts...

First one...do you think Maks and Brandy's being voted off had anything to do with Maks' arrogant attitude?  He's cute, and he can really dance but his attitude is getting more and more visible. I wonder if he will be asked back next year or not.  There are other males just as good with less/no attitude.

Second thought...remember Jasmine Trias?  Cute little Hawaiian whose friends and family set up a calling station at her local high school?  She went a long way with that.  What is she doing now?  She's the girl singer with Society of Seven, taking over from Lani Misalucha when she moved on.

Third thought...I never thought Shawn Johnson (who danced with Mark Ballas as well) should have won.  She was a "popular choice," too, just coming off the Olympics.  She was young, and looked even younger.  She looked silly in many of the costumes, looking like a little girl playing "dress up."  She beat Giles Marini by 1% they say.

What do you guys think?  I say it is a popularity contest with dancing to dress it up.

Fern


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 18, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> What do you guys think?  I say it is a popularity contest with dancing to dress it up.
> 
> Fern



I think it's a rather interesting combination of skill and popularity.  The judges skill ratings count for 50%, and the popularity counts for 50%.  

For the most part that means that the totally inept don't last.  Also someone who is highly skilled will make it at least part way into the competition.  But reaching the end requires a combination of the two, with varying degrees.  It isn't just dancing skill - it requires an ability to connect with an audience.  Which means it's also about showmanship.  

So it's not just a skills competition.

When there's a contest who is both skilled and popular, that's a formidable combination.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 18, 2010)

The true winner of  this season dancing contest is the network and their commercial sponsors.  The show television ratings are up over 20% from last year.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 18, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> The true winner of  this season dancing contest is the network and their commercial sponsors.  The show television ratings are up over 20% from last year.



Boy, you hit that nail right on the head.  

It's always about money.  Always has been and always will be.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 18, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> Three thoughts...
> 
> First one...do you think Maks and Brandy's being voted off had anything to do with Maks' arrogant attitude?  He's cute, and he can really dance but his attitude is getting more and more visible. I wonder if he will be asked back next year or not.  There are other males just as good with less/no attitude.
> 
> ...




Giles Marini lost because Cheryl's choreography for their freestyle dance was not one of her better pieces. I remember DH and I looking at each other and both saying they just handed it to Shawn. 

Mark Ballas and Derek Hough are the best choreographers on the show. Though not too sure what Mark is going to do with Bristol and the freestyle.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 18, 2010)

Not trying to reopen the controversy mentioned earlier in this thread, but I had to laugh this morning on Good Morning America when they reported a viewer in California (I think?) got so upset about Brandi being eliminated, he took a gun and shot a hole in his TV set!

Politics notwithstanding, I think anyone who would do that over a stupid show is a very scary kind of dangerous guy...   

Dave


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 18, 2010)

I haven't read through much of this thread (never watched the show nor American Idol so it would be silly for me to comment), but the previous post is referring to this newstory.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 18, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Not trying to reopen the controversy mentioned earlier in this thread, but I had to laugh this morning on Good Morning America when they reported a viewer in California (I think?) got so upset about Brandi being eliminated, he took a gun and shot a hole in his TV set!
> 
> Politics notwithstanding, I think anyone who would do that over a stupid show is a very scary kind of dangerous guy...
> 
> Dave



Let's not blame this on another "crazy" Californian please.   Several postings I've seen said he was from Dane County, WI, but in the post above it says he was from VT.  Any it also says he is bipolar.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 18, 2010)

IMHO the best choreographers are Derek Hough and Louis Van Amsel.  Louis does most of the "pros" group dance choreography.  Each of them has a different style, and when I see a group dance I generally can identify whose style it is.

But who watches too much tv?  Not me...

Fern



Twinkstarr said:


> Mark Ballas and Derek Hough are the best choreographers on the show. Though not too sure what Mark is going to do with Bristol and the freestyle.


----------



## patty5ia (Nov 18, 2010)

It is sad when politics get involved in a popular TV show. The tea party needs to be focused on issues, not personalities and slogans.  Again, why was Bristol chosen as a contestant?  Not because she is a star, but because some people think her mom is a presidential candidate. But it is just entertainment - right? Don't confuse it with governing!


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 18, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Not trying to reopen the controversy mentioned earlier in this thread, but I had to laugh this morning on Good Morning America when they reported a viewer in California (I think?) got so upset about Brandi being eliminated, he took a gun and shot a hole in his TV set!
> 
> Politics notwithstanding, I think anyone who would do that over a stupid show is a very scary kind of dangerous guy...
> 
> Dave



Please, give a Cheesehead his due, he was from Wisconsin.  :rofl:


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 18, 2010)

patty5ia said:


> It is sad when politics get involved in a popular TV show. The tea party needs to be focused on issues, not personalities and slogans.  Again, why was Bristol chosen as a contestant?  Not because she is a star, but because some people think her mom is a presidential candidate. But it is just entertainment - right? Don't confuse it with governing!



What evidence do you have that the Tea Party had anything to do with DWTS? This is nothing but speculation on the part of you and others that are injecting politics into it.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 18, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> Please, give a Cheesehead his due, he was from Wisconsin.  :rofl:



By all means.    I just heard the story while getting ready for work, and obviously I heard the state wrong.  The larger point was that anyone would shoot their TV over something like that.

Sorry, Luanne.  You know I'd never claim Californians were anything more than, well, Californians!  They do have their own special brand of crazy.  But I know/like/love a whole crazy bunch of 'em.  (And I was born in Monterey, so I get to have an opinion.  )

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Nov 18, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> By all means.    I just heard the story while getting ready for work, and obviously I heard the state wrong.  The larger point was that anyone would shoot their TV over something like that.
> 
> Sorry, Luanne.  You know I'd never claim Californians were anything more than, well, Californians!  They do have their own special brand of crazy.  But I know/like/love a whole crazy bunch of 'em.  (And I was born in Monterey, so I get to have an opinion.  )
> 
> Dave



Remember the second part of the equation.  The man is supposedly bipolar.


----------



## fillde (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow. Now the haters are sending this:  http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20443988,00.html


----------



## Pat H (Nov 20, 2010)

fillde said:


> Wow. Now the haters are sending this:  http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20443988,00.html



Or maybe it was her supporters trying to garner a sympathy vote!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 20, 2010)

Ah,yes! Nothing says support like a little death threat.

 If I were a young women in the spotlight, I'd appreciate that kind of "love" to ease my nerves.

Kathleen


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 23, 2010)

*DWTS or "non stars" finale*

My opinion is that overal the "contestants" or "stars" or "non-stars" this season were somewhat subpar when it came to dancing on the previous seasons, but it's nonetheless been quite entertaining.

It will be real interesting if Bristol wins.  I don't think she will, but it will be crazy interesting if she does.


----------



## judyjht (Nov 23, 2010)

I tried to vote for Jennifer online but could never connect to the site.


----------



## itchyfeet (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, I had the same problem.  Send a complaint to memberservicesz@abc.go.com  That's what I did.


----------



## fillde (Nov 23, 2010)

*Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WOW!!!!!! The ratings went through the ROOF last night. http://www.deadline.com/2010/11/rat...ting-disappoints-while-mike-molly-hits-highs/


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, justice prevailed in the final three and Jennifer Gray won. I do not think the best three made it to the finals, but Jennifer definitely earned her title.

Phew, I can go to sleep now


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 23, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> Well, justice prevailed in the final three and Jennifer Gray won. I do not think the best three made it to the finals, but Jennifer definitely earned her title.
> 
> Phew, I can go to sleep now



Personally, I thought the final 2 should have been Brandy & Jennifer.  I was half correct.

frenchieinme


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2010)

The true winner was ABC network and their sponsors.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2010)

fillde said:


> WOW!!!!!! The ratings went through the ROOF last night. http://www.deadline.com/2010/11/rat...ting-disappoints-while-mike-molly-hits-highs/



The winner was ABC Network !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 24, 2010)

judyjht said:


> I tried to vote for Jennifer online but could never connect to the site.



ABC had problems with their web site last night because their server was saturated. It was on the news. I was able to vote on-line OK but I had to make several tries at it.


----------

